# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Xin giúp đỡ cách nối dây spindle mikron 130w với biến tần

## kimtuan20021989

Xin các bác chỉ giúp em mình phải nối dây của spindle 130w mikron với biến tần ntn a. Cảm ơn mọi người

----------


## Bongmayquathem

4 cái dây to nhất gồm 3 dây uvw và 1 dây nối đất nối vào vỏ động cơ. Bác lấy đồng hồ so để thang đo ôm đo 1 trong 3 dây với vỏ động cơ. Nếu cái nào về 0 ôm thì là dây đất. Còn lại là uvh.

----------


## kimtuan20021989

3 dây uvh có cần theo thứ tự để đấu với biến tần hay đấu dây nào cũng được hả anh.

Cảm ơn anh nhiều nha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

UVW đấu thế nào cũng được bác, không cần theo thứ tự, nếu chiều quay không đúng thì đảo thứ tự của 2 trong 3 dây, hoặc là đảo chiều quay bằng biến tần.

----------


## kimtuan20021989

ok anh đẹp trai, thank you and nhìu nhìu

----------

